# المنتديات العامة > منتدى تراث القطيف >  >  صور مياس قديما

## حبي عترة محمد

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
جيت اليوم جايبه ليكم صور قديمه 
اتمنى أن تعجبكم*

----------

.:روح وريحان:. (11-09-2010), 

إبتسام السهم (11-08-2010), 

نبراس،،، (01-01-2011), 

علي pt (11-09-2010), 

عفاف الهدى (11-11-2010)

----------


## إبتسام السهم

شكرا لكـــــ

----------


## صوب المزن

إيه على الأول وريحة الأول ماادري ليش مثل هالصور ليها نكهة خاصة..
ألا ليت الزمان يعود يوما..

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*مشكورة أخواتي ابسام السهم ،، صوب المزن على المرور
نعم فحياة زمان كان لها رنيييييييييييين مع من عايش ذلك الزمان 
فسجلت ذكريات جميلة نحتت في ذاكرته*

----------


## .:روح وريحان:.

السلام عليكم |~


يالله !

صور روعة مرة 

حسيت بالماضي صحيح !

مشكورة على هيك صصصصور حلوة

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أختي روح ورياحان
مشكووووووووووره على المرور العطر
تحياتي لكِ*

----------


## عاشق الوالدين

شكرا لك

----------


## عفاف الهدى

صور تراثية مغبرة ولكن جميلة

يعطيكم العافية

----------


## abadi11

تسلم على الصور الحلوة

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*الشكر الجزيل لكل من انار هذه الصفحة
مع تحياتي وحترماتي*

----------


## أم غدير

_السلام عليكم_ 

_عزيزتي_

_ماشاءالله صور رووووعه_

_يعطيش العااااافيه ياااارب_

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*أم غدير 
الله يعافيش
مشكوووووووووووره على المرور الجمييييييييييييييييييل*

----------


## نبراس،،،

*ما شاء الله صور رااائعه جدا* 
*كل الشكر لك خييه* 
*اتمنى لك التوفيق*

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*نبراس الروعة في تواجدكِ
شكراً على المرور*

----------


## الفراشة الحمراء

يسسسسسلمو على الصور

يعطيك اللـــــــــــه العافية  :bigsmile:

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*الله يعافيكِ أختي الفراشة الحمراء
ولا يحرمني منكم*

----------


## السيـدة

يعطيك أأأأأأأأأأأأأأألف عافية
صور جميلة أختي حبي عترة محمد
موفقة عزيزتي

----------


## إبن طيبه

السلام عليكم 

الله على الماضي الجميل

صور رائعه

يعطيك العافيه

----------


## الحوراء الزينبيه

تشكري ع الصور كنا من سكان مياس الجميله وسوق الخميس الاول كان فيها ومازالت مهمه من خلال سوقها

----------


## حبي عترة محمد

*الفراشة الحمراء الله يسلمش
والشكر موصول لكِ على تواجدكِ*

----------

